# New Collars for Bubba and Malia



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

thanks to abi and the artful canine, bubba and malia FINALLY got martingales, which, by the way, I LOVE THEM......








































yes, they got the same ones. i have a thing about the leashes getting mixed up with the collars and they have to match.

can you imagine a dog going out with a mismatched collar and leash?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice, but re, your such a dork!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Very nice, you did a good job! Those colours look smashing on black dogs.



magicre said:


> can you imagine a dog going out with a mismatched collar and leash?


Lordy, you wouldn't last long in my household!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Nice, but re, your such a dork!


i am, aren't i?

when we had 10 dogs, we had ten colours, ten collars and leashes, so i could tell them apart by the colour they wore.

that didn't work out so well.

then we had six dogs, and i did the same thing with leashes.....and matching collars. again, it didn't work out so well.

same with four.....until one day, i figured out one colour...no matter how many dogs.

and once these get dirty or icky, i'll choose another colour.....because it's anal retentive i am and they will match. even though one's a girly girl and they other is a little gay.....boy..not that there's anything wrong with being gay. but he is. facts are facts.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Very regal!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ohhhhh.....I LOVE the silver and black on them!!:biggrin:

And hey I think they are PERFECT for a girly-girl and a girly-boy!!:thumb:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Very nice! I really like the matching collars....mine have matching ones as well. I love how they look against their black fur! :thumb:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

That's ok.. I have a gay cat. He beats up girl cats and wants to cuddle the boys. My male dog is definitely straight though, he LOVES fat dogs and pit bull girls! :smile:

The collars look great! We need to see more of their faces though!! I might have to steal Malia..


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Caty M said:


> That's ok.. I have a gay cat. He beats up girl cats and wants to cuddle the boys. My male dog is definitely straight though, he LOVES fat dogs and pit bull girls! :smile:
> 
> The collars look great! We need to see more of their faces though!! I might have to steal Malia..


that's an impossibility. malia has her face in the phone or i have to take it from the back. bubba won't stand still long enough so it had to be done whilst he was eating LOL

i think i have pics on the forum.....they aren't very active.....treadmill is their exercise, and they sleep beautifully....other than that....not much action...


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

luvMyBRT said:


> Very nice! I really like the matching collars....mine have matching ones as well. I love how they look against their black fur! :thumb:



They look lovely! We need more pictures of them. 

My boys have to match the proper leash with collar also. Rocky has blue and Shade has red. The other day I accidently clipped the wrong leash to the wrong dog and had to switch them before I let my husband step out of the house. After all, what would the neighbors think!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

you guys are a hoot. Snorkels has one leash that matches a harness - it's pink and flowery. But she has alot of harnesses with no matching leash. So she often has a purple polka dot harness with the pink flowery leash, or a green and yellow harness with a plain red or pink leash.

rebel has a leather leash he wears with all his collars. 

but I love those - they are so stylish, and look really seasonal.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

As for colour(s) each of my dogs have their own colours....everything goes from there!!LOL

Leo: Red, Orange, Black, and White.
Rhett: Blue, Black, White and silver.
Brody: Yellow, Green, dark brown, black and white.
Dixi: Pink, bright brown, black, and hippy colours/flowers!:wink:
And Keeva will be deep purple, burgundy, black, white and silver!:biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

chowder said:


> They look lovely! We need more pictures of them.
> 
> My boys have to match the proper leash with collar also. Rocky has blue and Shade has red. The other day I accidently clipped the wrong leash to the wrong dog and had to switch them before I let my husband step out of the house. After all, what would the neighbors think!


it would be like us wearing mis matched clothing in public. okay at home, but not when we're going out.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

magicre said:


> it would be like us wearing mis matched clothing in public. okay at home, but not when we're going out.


Amen to that!! Although nowdays it seems that people going out in their slippers and pajamas is acceptable!! Really...??

I see nothing wrong with the who's who approach. We have a matching leash and collar for Shelby. Actually, 2. I just got her a new set from Collar Mania! Both are very pink and girly!!
Khan has his tan and black collar which goes very well with his coat, and he has a black leather leash.
Bonzi has a Blue collar (not sure why; but I always seem to pick blue for him!) and he has a brown leather leash.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh God, I thought of you tonight re when I took Windy out. She had on a bright yellow collar with orange suns on it. A green harness with red and blue dogs on it and a bright pink leash. Actually, must admit it made me feel a bit sick looking at the clashing colours, but I'll make sure I get a photo next time so you can stroke out or something!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Oh God, I thought of you tonight re when I took Windy out. She had on a bright yellow collar with orange suns on it. A green harness with red and blue dogs on it and a bright pink leash. Actually, must admit it made me feel a bit sick looking at the clashing colours, but I'll make sure I get a photo next time so you can stroke out or something!


If we hear that you have died of a "cat-attack"we will ALL know why!!!HAHAHHAHA

:rofl: :lol: :rofl:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> If we hear that you have died of a "cat-attack"we will ALL know why!!!HAHAHHAHA
> 
> :rofl: :lol: :rofl:


That, was a good one! I'm still laughing!


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Re, the furbabies look mighty fine in their new digs!! Now make those doggies pose and really show off the bling. lol


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Oh God, I thought of you tonight re when I took Windy out. She had on a bright yellow collar with orange suns on it. A green harness with red and blue dogs on it and a bright pink leash. Actually, must admit it made me feel a bit sick looking at the clashing colours, but I'll make sure I get a photo next time so you can stroke out or something!


i'm looking forward to it.....make sure it knocks me out for a few days. i need the rest LOL

we've had so many dogs and g'd forbid we get rid of anything...as if we're going to have ten dogs again. but they are of different sizes so we save them in case we get a puppy.....and they sit in a bag in the garage.....so if ever a puppy comes in, he/she will have hot pink, sapphire blue, woodland green, lellow, black, all matching collars and leashes.....


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> i'm looking forward to it.....make sure it knocks me out for a few days. i need the rest LOL
> 
> we've had so many dogs and g'd forbid we get rid of anything...as if we're going to have ten dogs again. but they are of different sizes so we save them in case we get a puppy.....and they sit in a bag in the garage.....so if ever a puppy comes in, he/she will have hot pink, sapphire blue, woodland green, lellow, black, all matching collars and leashes.....


We do the same thing. I have leashes, collars, toys, dog dishes, and who knows what else from the last 30 years. You know, 'just in case' we ever need them again. Somehow I just can't bear to part with them when they have a memory attached to them and they might get filled up with a new puppy again someday. 

All those, and yet somehow Rocky managed to get all new collars, pans, and toys when we got him!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Lovely collars! I really like your idea of matching everyone. Seems so simple!

Maybe when my menagerie of leashes and collars dies (blue, green, black, pink, orange, yellow/purple, purple that use to be black, green/blue, orange/white, rainbow, black with rhinestones... ) I might get matching 

My dogs almost never match :tongue:


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Love the new doggie bling!

Mine aren't matchy, but they all "go". If that makes sense, lol!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

chowder said:


> We do the same thing. I have leashes, collars, toys, dog dishes, and who knows what else from the last 30 years. You know, 'just in case' we ever need them again. Somehow I just can't bear to part with them when they have a memory attached to them and they might get filled up with a new puppy again someday.
> 
> All those, and yet somehow Rocky managed to get all new collars, pans, and toys when we got him!


ya know, i never thought of it like that...but i think you're right. there are memories attached to bandit's green collar and leash....as well as all the dogs who came before him....and during him. i can't bear to part with them.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> ya know, i never thought of it like that...but i think you're right. there are memories attached to bandit's green collar and leash....as well as all the dogs who came before him....and during him. i can't bear to part with them.


I have a link dog leash that belong to Teija who I lost in 2008. It took me until 4 months ago to hang it up with the others and use it. I have mh very first dogs leash still. She died in 2000. I don't use that one.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> I have a link dog leash that belong to Teija who I lost in 2008. It took me until 4 months ago to hang it up with the others and use it. I have mh very first dogs leash still. She died in 2000. I don't use that one.


i understand.

all of my other leashes and collars....are hanging in the garage....saved and cherished and remembered....we were losing a dog a year for four years......it was not fun. 

malia is the last of the pack....and she's now twelve.....i'm not ready to hang up her leash.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> i understand.
> 
> all of my other leashes and collars....are hanging in the garage....saved and cherished and remembered....we were losing a dog a year for four years......it was not fun.
> 
> malia is the last of the pack....and she's now twelve.....i'm not ready to hang up her leash.


I still have their all their name tags in a drawer. Someday, when we buy our final piece of land out west, I can finally do something with the little collection of special tins of ashes that I have lined up on my closet floor along with their special toy and leash. 

Sigh.... I am such a sap sometimes. These doggies take over my life (and my closet).


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Beauregard's collar and tag hang in my car, as he is always looking over me and her!:nod:

He is also on a shelf over looking the living room, along with a wood burned plaque of him, with my favorite shot of him, and his and my poem, and his name of course!
(It is no accompanied my the Border Collie figurine that my friend bought me and is going to paint with Rhett's markings!)

I still have my first real dog's collar, Sue-Ming(my Chow mix) had a big red buckle collar, it is in my chest with the blanket that was made for me by my great aunt before I was born!:smile:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

this is where my dogs are: multnomah falls, oregon.

hopefully, it's where my honey and i will be, also.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Re, Bubba and Malia look very festive in their new silver collars!


----------

